# White Cloud not eating



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

I set-up a new tank - 6-gallon not-heated. It has been set-up 3 weeks and has only 2 white cliouds so far. It is planted. The one white-cloud is fat and sassy - maybe gravid. The other is skinny as a rail but does not eat at all.

I'm only feeding flake food once a day in the morning. The non-eater is aware of the food but doesn't seem interested. Doesn't appear sick otherwise.

Any thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Some fish are just not happy with the food you're giving them and won't eat until they get something more desirable. Maybe try coaxing him to eat something more tasty and less nutritious, like blood worms or brine shrimp, just to see if you can get him to eat. If he eats other food, at least you can rule out sickness and just chalk it up to pickiness. 

Is the temperature at least at 65F?


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

yes, the temp is above 65


----------

